# Millau - The Town and the Viaduct from underneath



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Millau - The Town and the Viaduct from underneath

Worth a Visit in Winter ?

Any opinions welcome please.

TM


----------



## TM59 (Mar 11, 2008)

Aire in the town somewhat cramped for larger vehicles. Bridge well worth a visit .


----------



## nidge1 (Jul 26, 2009)

teemyob said:


> Millau - The Town and the Viaduct from underneath
> 
> Worth a Visit in Winter ?
> 
> ...


I spent my 60th birthday at the bridge (although it was May) Fantastic bit of engineering. Excellent visitor centre which I presume it is open in the winter.

The town is also quite nice, very honest people live around there as someone bumped our car in the car park and left their name and address.

Regards

Nidge


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

'Under it' is much more scenic (and cheaper) than 'over it'. Worth a stop to say you've been there but thats about it in my opinion.....



















Pete


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Loverly place, Stay at the municipal camp site at Aguessac and pedal up the back road to Milhau. If this site is closed then there are several on that back road to get you even closer.

More here :-
http://www.motts.org/MILLAU VIADUCT.htm
http://www.motts.org/Holidays.htm

Chive


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
As said above,magic. When we were there,i thought you could wild camp opposite the entry to the visitor centre,but i may be wrong,well worth a visit,"Whenever!". As the grandson says.
Jented.


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

The viaduct, the town, the area, I would gladly visit at any time of the year!!! One of my favourite places in France. Go for it.........

Caulkhead


----------



## KENNYJAY (Mar 14, 2008)

*the bridge*

stayed at the viaduct camp site by the bridge in town centre , did the touristy bit and went on the yellow bus to see the bridge (half price when booked through the camp site ) well worth it but the area well worth a visit . The drive down to the coast from there very scenic .
hope you have a good trip Kenny.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Been under it a few times. Its a bridge and its very big.

Millau is ok but just a few miles to the west is a lovely part of the Tarn at St Rome de Tarn and a superb wild spot and nice village.










And just a few miles north west is Lake Parleloup which again has a super unofficial Aire by the water just past the village of Salles Curran.


----------



## finyar (May 25, 2008)

Teenyob,
Town is lovely, there is also a second aire on the edge of town, we stayed in it 2 years ago as the town one was full, we had lovely views of the bridge.

It is a nice drive to underneath the bridge but one bit of advice, once you have viewed it, turn round and go back to Millau and re-join the main road.
We made the mistake of following the valley and ended up driving for about an hour on roads just barely wide enough for the van, thankfully we met practically no on coming cars but passing them was a real challenge.

Heading in the other direction along the vally brings you into the Gorge du Tarn proper and this ia fantastic route and well worth a drive.

Hope this helps

Raymond


----------



## scrinchy (Jul 17, 2007)

we stayed up on the causse 2 years ago in minus 15 frost. Remains one of my most treasured memories. Marvellous to be up there looking at that bridge when everyone has gone home. You need to approach from the south well before Millau- we had been up there before but the little road from Millau was well signed No Caravans and is very steep so better approach from the main road


----------



## ned (Dec 12, 2006)

*Millau*

Hi,

A nice town which is renoun for being the glove manufacturing centre of France. I don't know how 'busy' and picturesque it will be at this time of year but well worth a stop for a day or so.

Ned


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Hopefully someone can give you some up to the minute accurate information, but last year there were no camp sites open, the aire had been closed and we were unable to find anywhere authorised to spend a night in the area. From what I was able to find at the time nothing was available to use before April!
Having said that I'm sure there would have been somewhere to park up for the night if really desperate; we decided to move on instead.
The town and general area are one of our favourites but this was the first visit out of season


----------

